# people are cruel



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

why are people so cruel and dump pregnant cats.
today a box taped up in a waterproof bag there was a brown tabby cat, obviously pregnant, vet check confirms 2 weeks to go until kittens will be born.
only options was rspca which myself and vet didnt want or for me to look after her and i will get help rehoming the mum along with a kitten if all goes well.
so depending on how many kittens she has i will be looking for homes but for now just need mum to rest and settle.
The way some peoples minds work really boggles me, and quite upset that she was dumped when all the owner had to do was neuter.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my how awfull. Im so glad you found her though cc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She couldnt have been there long as she wouldnt have survived in a box covered in waterproof bags for very long.
There really is no need to dump cats, why not take to the vet or a rescue, i just dont understand some people.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Well lets hope her owners get everything they deserve


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

How awful just let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah and me cc


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> She couldnt have been there long as she wouldnt have survived in a box covered in waterproof bags for very long.
> There really is no need to dump cats, why not take to the vet or a rescue, i just dont understand some people.


OMG where was she dumped? Was she brought to you at Grace Haven? Poor little girl


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She was dumped by the stream 10 minutes from my house. She is part of GH now.
Im just worried about where to put her as my own cats have just been mated last week so these kittens will be 5 weeks old when im kittening again, just trying to figure out where she can have the kittens.
I dont want her to have them outside alone just incase anything goes wrong and bound to be a labour at 3am knowing my luck.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

At what point is it unsafe to move her CC? As I'm sure I can find room for her before/just after she has the babies. I have 3 viewings next week so fingers crossed Lola/Babs/Minnie will be rehomed soon & I have a spare room free.
Otherwise if you really need to move her now I can put her in with me and OH, I probably would have her in with us while she could go into labour anyway.
Let me know if you need anything xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Lauren, you are a star.
Im not sure at what stage she can be moved, vet says around 2 weeks left.
I do have the utility spare but need to buy another kitten pen.
Have a very kind person ordering for me, thankyou skipperoo.
If i do need to move her to your lauren you can have the kitten pen for her and i will provide everything she needs.
Hope to find room for her. xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Skipperoo and bellyjelly for naming the new rescue girl.
Toula Muffin MacMaccy-Meow.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Skipperoo and bellyjelly for naming the new rescue girl.
> Toula Muffin MacMaccy-Meow.


Hooray! Beautiful girl, I love her already. Poor little mite!

Toula for short!! :001_wub: xxx

Ps bless you CC, you are a star xx


----------



## bellyjelly (Jan 30, 2013)

And what a splendid name it is if i do say so myself :0P


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can confirm she does like her name lol. xx


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I can confirm she does like her name lol. xx


Ooh hooray I am so glad she is happy with it  xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh please can I name the next cat!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fiji...you can name the kittens if you want. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you. :. However I hope I don't fall in love with any and to also name them may be a slippery path!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my, oh my, all this talk about kittens................. 

I must not get another, not not not.................


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will ensure you stay strong and refuse a kitten Fiji, dont worry.
I just hope Toula and her kittens will be ok.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Toula will be happy and healthy in your care CC  xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I could name some...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course you can TM. xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> She couldnt have been there long as she wouldnt have survived in a box covered in waterproof bags for very long.
> There really is no need to dump cats, why not take to the vet or a rescue, i just dont understand some people.


the reason they do this is because they cant be bothered to neuter and when the cat gets pregnant they havent the face to leave with a vet or rescue


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh I am wishing so many bad things on the people who dumped her in that way.

Thank God you have her. Do hope everything goes well for her and you are able to find loving homes.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

The mentality of some 'people'!!!!??? :mad2::mad2:
What a lucky girl she is to now be in your care, someone who will strive to do only the very best for her & her kittens, no matter what. Well done yet again CC xx


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

In answer to the original question, the world unfortunately is full of d!ckheads who dont take responsibilty of anything.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw cc shes like my tiger i wonder who will be the first to have there babies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a lucky girl she is to end up at yours CC. i dont understand some humans,probably why i stay away from most of them i prefer the company of animals.
Good luck with her and the kittens when they come along, _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I just hope there are not any more cats needing me for awhile, going to be hectic now and expensive having an unexpected litter to vaccinate, microchip and neuter and thats if i can find homes for them at 13 weeks old.
Homes are always my biggest worry.
Luckily SNWJ is taking a rescue adult from me in march.
Booked Toula for a scan today and hopefully i will then have an idea of how many kittens i will need to prepare for. An extra kitten pen is on order so toula can get used to this.
Sadly i am now completely full up.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Cc if you need any help let me know


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you buy me a 10 bedroom house, that should solve the problem.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Er that may be a bit of a problem lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

If you send me the flyers I will put them up in vets etc. Unfortunately I don't have a printer. I will do all I can.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> I just hope there are not any more cats needing me for awhile, going to be hectic now and expensive having an unexpected litter to vaccinate, microchip and neuter and thats if i can find homes for them at 13 weeks old.
> Homes are always my biggest worry.
> Luckily SNWJ is taking a rescue adult from me in march.
> Booked Toula for a scan today and hopefully i will then have an idea of how many kittens i will need to prepare for. An extra kitten pen is on order so toula can get used to this.
> Sadly i am now completely full up.


hope the scan went ok CC. xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Expecting 4 kittens in 3 weeks.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_4 !!! how is she health wise, did they say roughly how old they think she is, poor girl._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Toula is healthy around 2 or 2 and half years old, she is a good size to cope with 4 kittens then after they are weaned she can be neutered.
She will then be looking for her new home as i cant keep anymore cats or kittens.
So if anybody wishes to either rehome Toua or her kittens i am taking a list now, yes i know its early but i have so many i need to open a waiting list for potential homes ready so i can get home checks done.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww bless, lucky that she is in excellent hands with you cc 
I hate to think what might of happened to her other wise


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she looks like my tabitha, who too was dumped in a box - not pregnant but with a litter of week old kittens and as you all know she got pregnant again before she was caught and brought to me. i hope she doesn't tease us all like tabitha did. she is gorgeous btw and in the best possible hands. well done CC for taking her in


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Well done CC she is in the best possible care now  xx

Valentino and Cupid = good names for 2 of the kittens, as it's Valentine's tomorrow :blushing:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Once I am moved CC - I'll be available for fosters for preggers cats if needed. Only one at a time though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Spid, you dont know how happy i am to receive all the help i can.
You know in the summer there is going to be many pregnant cats needing help. Your a star. xxxx

Can i also say a very big thankyou to everybody who has offered help and donations for Toula and her kittens to be.
May Grace Haven continue to rescue many more needy cats/kittens.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> May Grace Haven continue to rescue many more needy cats/kittens.


I second this  xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Spid, you dont know how happy i am to receive all the help i can.
> You know in the summer there is going to be many pregnant cats needing help. Your a star. xxxx
> 
> Can i also say a very big thankyou to everybody who has offered help and donations for Toula and her kittens to be.
> May Grace Haven continue to rescue many more needy cats/kittens.


Well, I have the space and a kitten pen and a run, and only one queen, and I've often thought about it - it's like paying something back. We can discuss it in better detail once I've moved.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

AND if I collect from you (and you will be lots nearer now) I get to meet your Coonies! :ihih:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The way the mc's are misbehaving you can take them with you aswell lol.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> The way the mc's are misbehaving you can take them with you aswell lol.


Might take you up on that!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> why are people so cruel and dump pregnant cats.
> today a box taped up in a waterproof bag there was a brown tabby cat, obviously pregnant, vet check confirms 2 weeks to go until kittens will be born.
> only options was rspca which myself and vet didnt want or for me to look after her and i will get help rehoming the mum along with a kitten if all goes well.
> so depending on how many kittens she has i will be looking for homes but for now just need mum to rest and settle.
> The way some peoples minds work really boggles me, and quite upset that she was dumped when all the owner had to do was neuter.


Because people are evil! we were once know as a nation of animal lovers, but that is a handle we no longer DESERVE! I cannot believe how CRUEL people can be , and do not know who or what to blame for this change of late.

BUT on a brighter note, thanl god for people like you! and looking forward to hearing of a happy ending
xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Skipperoo and bellyjelly for naming the new rescue girl.
> Toula Muffin MacMaccy-Meow.


She is a talker, then......
I love her colouring.

Poor girl. If people don't want kittens, why don't they neuter???
Let's rephrase.....
Why don't they neuter, period?
Who wants kittens when there are so many homeless kitties already???

Anyone who wants a moggy kitten can have as many as he likes, there are loads of them around all the time.

And to dump the poor girl like that really p*sses me off.
There is a petition going over here for higher punishment of animal abusers.
It is in Dutch, but if anyone would like to sign, and it accepts entries from abroad, I can post the link....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please do post the link, i will definitely sign it. 
Happy to have the link put on my website aswell, anything to help.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Always happy to meet a pretty lady with Muffin in her name - best name ever!! hahaha :ihih:

I'm another offering help with kittens if it's ever needed - it's all about the rescue kitty for me, so happy to do whatever I can  They will end up spoilt rotten, but I'm hoping I'll be forgiven for that!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

http://petities.nl/petitie/hogere-straffen-bij-dierenmishandeling-en-verwaarlozing

We

animal lovers
state

that the current punishment given to people abusing animals, refraining from giving proper care, and dumping animals/pets is inadequate.
They do not deter, the risk of recurrence too high. The animals suffer accordingly. Animals/pets should be assured of proper care and respect from us, humans. When someone knowingly and deliberately hurts an animal, he can and must not go unpunished, or mildly punished. 
As long as animals cannot fight for their own rights, it is up to us to do so on their behalf.

For every animal is important and deserves respect and an animal worthy life!
We request

that parliament take action. Higher sentences, higher fines, and a lifelong ban on having animals, any animals

I,
.......

residing in
........

sign the petition Higher sentences for perpetrators of animal abuse and neglect

(tick) my name and place of resicence can be shown to the public with the petition

email address
..........


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the link.

Muffin, Thankyou for your offer, can you let me know which area you are please and if you are looking for a permanent kitten to adore or to be a foster home.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Spid, you dont know how happy i am to receive all the help i can.
> You know in the summer there is going to be many pregnant cats needing help. Your a star. xxxx
> 
> Can i also say a very big thankyou to everybody who has offered help and donations for Toula and her kittens to be.
> May Grace Haven continue to rescue many more needy cats/kittens.


Ameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

just out of interest, how do you go about the neutering policy of any of your kittens that you have, before they are rehomed. knowing how expensive it can be for you initially. will you charge this in your donation and have them neutered or will you put a clause in your paperwork?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens will be neutered before leaving me as ive now found a vet to do this.
I do ask for the neutering cost within the donation, but never get the full cost of expenses for kittens. Ive worked out i lose £50 per kitten as they are all fully vaccinated and microchipped aswell.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hopefully, your microchip costs will be going down pretty soon...


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Kittens will be neutered before leaving me as ive now found a vet to do this.
> I do ask for the neutering cost within the donation, but never get the full cost of expenses for kittens. Ive worked out i lose £50 per kitten as they are all fully vaccinated and microchipped aswell.


CC if they are coming to me I can sort all that out? x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou.I thought the question was in general with rescue kittens.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

ahhhh doi! lol, sorry Im painting the cat room, paint fumes have gone to my brain!:ihih:

CC have you got a Vets 4 Pets near you? xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think there maybe a Vets4Pets in Newbury but i will check, thankyou. xx


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou for the link.
> 
> Muffin, Thankyou for your offer, can you let me know which area you are please and if you are looking for a permanent kitten to adore or to be a foster home.


You're welcome 

I'm down in Devon, but have family in Kent that i can weekend with if travel's needed. I think I'd be better offering a permanent home, as I don't think I could foster - I'd find it too hard to let go!!!


----------

